# Two ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 5, 2020)

Rainbow Trout for the Fly Fishing pen kits and Bull Elk for the Bolt Action 
pen kit  on Curly Maple and ready to ship.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Satin Polyurethane using my
Dipping Method.

Les


----------

